# Danimarca - Italia. 11 Ottobre 20.15



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2013)

Gara di qualificazioni ai Mondiali 2014 in Brasile. L'Italia è già qualificata giocherà contro la Danimarca, in cerca di un posto Play off (come Bulgaria e Armenia)

_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_*Sarà possibile seguire il match su Rai Uno.*


_I convocati
_
Portieri: Buffon (Juventus), Marchetti (Lazio), Sirigu (Paris Saint Germain);

Difensori: Abate (Milan), Astori (Cagliari), Balzaretti (Roma), Bonucci (Juventus), Chiellini (Juventus), De Silvestri (Sampdoria), Pasqual (Fiorentina), Ranocchia (Inter);

Centrocampisti: Aquilani (Fiorentina), Candreva (Lazio), De Rossi (Roma), Diamanti (Bologna), Florenzi (Roma), Giaccherini (Sunderland), Marchisio (Juventus), Montolivo (Milan), Pirlo (Juventus), Poli (Milan), Thiago Motta (Paris Saint Germain), Verratti (Paris Saint Germain);

Attaccanti: Balotelli (Milan), Cerci (Torino), Gilardino (Genoa), Insigne (Napoli), Osvaldo (Southampton), Rossi (Fiorentina)


Di seguito formazioni e commenti


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Ottobre 2013)

sarebbe bello vedere una formazione totalmente sperimentale, ma brandelli non ne vuole sapere


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Che balle sta nazionale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello vedere una formazione totalmente sperimentale, ma brandelli non ne vuole sapere



infatti sarebbe utilissimo anche per lui


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Contento per le convocazioni di Poli, Cerci, Insigne e Rossi. Spero che Prandelli gli dia abbastanza spazio in queste ultime partite.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che balle sta nazionale


.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Ottobre 2013)

A quanto è quotato l'infortunio di uno dei nostri ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Il nostro reparto migliore è senza dubbio il centrocampo. In attacco mi piacerebbe vedere il tridente Insigne-Balotelli-Rossi.


----------



## O Animal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Avrebbe dovuto convocare Matri... Magari si sarebbe spaccato una gamba e avremmo ricevuto l'indennizzo per l'infortunio...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato l'infortunio di uno dei nostri ?



Ehm....


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il nostro reparto migliore è senza dubbio il centrocampo. In attacco mi piacerebbe vedere il tridente Insigne-Balotelli-Rossi.



sono d'accordo, mi piacerebbe anche vedere verratti dal primo minuto con questo stesso tridente, visto che conosce alla perfezione i movimenti di insigne


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato l'infortunio di uno dei nostri ?


Aspetta che mi do una grattatina, non si sa mai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, mi piacerebbe anche vedere verratti dal primo minuto con questo stesso tridente, visto che conosce alla perfezione i movimenti di insigne


Certo, per me Verratti deve essere titolare senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto le odio le soste per le nazionali


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto le odio le soste per le nazionali



Questa poi è ancora più inutile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Vincere e vendicarci di Danimarca-Svezia 2-2.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Spero di non vedere nessuno del Milan onde evitare infortuni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport Montolivo sarà titolare contro la Danimarca, gli altri rossoneri partiranno invece dalla panchina.*


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;305331 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport Montolivo sarà titolare contro la Danimarca, gli altri rossoneri partiranno invece dalla panchina.*




*La probabile formazione dell'Italia:*

Buffon
De Silvestri
Ranocchia
Chiellini
Balzaretti
Marchisio
Montolivo
Thiago Motta
Candreva
Diamanti
Osvaldo


----------



## cedgenin (11 Ottobre 2013)

Non male che Montolivo sia l'unico milanista a giocare questa sera.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> Non male che Montolivo sia l'unico milanista a giocare questa sera.


E meno male, anche se dopo le soste facciamo più pena di prima, ma almeno non rischiamo infortuni.


----------



## DannySa (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E meno male, anche se dopo le soste facciamo più pena di prima, ma almeno non rischiamo infortuni.



Ti piacerebbe.. a noi bastano anche solo gli allenamenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

C'è qualcuno? 
O interessa solo a me?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Montolivo imbarazzante ha già perso un pallone


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Che scarpari sti danesi


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2013)

Gran gol di Osvaldo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bravo pablo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissimo gol di Johnny.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Ottobre 2013)

veramente un gran gol  

gli ha fatto persino un tunnel


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ah ma allora c'è qualcuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

che scarsi se facciamo segnare sto cesso di bender


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bender l'ubriacone ha segnato


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon,a quanto pare,ormai è agli sgoccioli...


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bendtner che supera Chiellini e Buffon i suoi due ex


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Come si può far segnare Bender


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buffon,a quanto pare,ormai è agli sgoccioli...



Oggì dovevano giocare Marchetti, Verratti Florenzi...

Invece di mettere nuove facce va a mettere Marchioso che non sa stoppare la palla e Montolivo che non ne azzecca una...

Poi boh in campo sono messi malissimo..Prandelli è un fenonemo nel mettere i giocatori a casaccio


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oggì dovevano giocare Marchetti, Verratti Florenzi...
> 
> Invece di mettere nuove facce va a mettere Marchioso che non sa stoppare la palla e Montolivo che non ne azzecca una...
> 
> Poi boh in campo sono messi malissimo..Prandelli è un fenonemo nel mettere i giocatori a casaccio



Nessun allenatore avrà mai le palle di non far giocare Buffon,finché lo scommettitore non si ritirerà.


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buffon,a quanto pare,ormai è agli sgoccioli...



Attento che ti legge qualche utente juventino e poi ti posta il valore di buffon su transfermarkt e video dove lui dona 100 euro a un orfano


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi boh in campo sono messi malissimo..Prandelli è un fenonemo nel mettere i giocatori a casaccio



Quindi mi stai dicendo che sarà un degno successore di Acciughina


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Attento che ti legge qualche utente juventino e poi ti posta il valore di buffon su transfermarkt e video dove lui dona 1000 euro a un tabaccaio



fixed


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Attento che ti legge qualche utente juventino e poi ti posta il valore di buffon su transfermarkt e video dove lui dona 100 euro a un orfano



"Ditemi un portiere con i capelli tirati all'indietro,le mollette in testa e che spara 15 bestemmie di fila ad ogni gol subito che sia più forte di Gigi".


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon versione abbiati ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon in stile Abbiati su palla da fermo


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2013)

che sonno, i cronisti che spacciano la nostra manco fosse la spagna


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Marchisio ahahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Che scarparo sto Marchisio, fortunati che hanno Pogba


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Ottobre 2013)

ma come si fa ad andare ancora in giro con thiago motta ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tra poco segnano, non riusciamo piu a partire


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Che c ulo che abbiamo oh.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2013)

Aquilani 
Ma mettesse verratti santo cielo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Mammia mia doppietta di bender mamma mia vergogna vergogna


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buffone


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2013)

Hanno fatto segnare Bender.. LOL


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile...


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Ottobre 2013)

buffon se l'è chiaramente venduta, dai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Gila pensaci tu


----------



## Principe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ranocchia il nuovo Nesta ahaha più forte mexes ho detto tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ranocchia il nuovo Nesta ahaha più forte mexes ho detto tutto



pompato a dir poco , giocatore mai piaciuto.


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Non è una battuta: buffon ha chiaramente puntato sulla danimarca. A quanto la davano, gigi ?


----------



## Principe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non è una battuta: buffon ha chiaramente puntato sulla danimarca. A quanto la davano, gigi ?



Quando i portieri iniziano a diventare così lenti poco reattivi e' ora di smettere , ha avuto tanti problemi fisici io fossi in lui non andrei ai mondiali a fare figure barbine.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la domanda è: che senso aveva mettere Buffon titolare oggi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Gol Aquilani vai


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooool godo.


----------



## BB7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fattore C a livelli INESTIMABILI


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sto Cerci però ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi, diamine...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Mah 2-2 partita bruttissima basta dire che ha fatto doppietta bender


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Risultato finale:

Danimarca - Italia 2-2*


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Se c'era Marchetti l'avremmo vinta, partita bruttissima di Buffon e pensare che è il capitano della nostra nazionale


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quando i portieri iniziano a diventare così lenti poco reattivi e' ora di smettere , ha avuto tanti problemi fisici io fossi in lui non andrei ai mondiali a fare figure barbine.



Ma lui mica è portiere di professione, è scommettitore, vigliacco, bugiardo. Poi magari è stato portiere, qualche anno fa, come hobby.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2013)

Vendicato il biscotto


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Ottobre 2013)

2-2 è il risultato più perfetto che potessimo fare stasera


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo tempo orribile, macchiato poi dalla doppietta di Bender.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto era quotata la doppietta del ex-top player della Juve? 
Danesi, ora il biscotto mettetevelo ... 
Ranocchia quanti milioni valeva? 15? 
Buffon vergognoso, Balzaretti, De Silvestri e Ranocchia disastrosi. Questi ultimi 3 il campo in Nazionale non lo vedranno più.
Sul primo bisogna farsi qualche domanda, ma giusto un paio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2013)

strano Gigi soprattutto in Nazionale fa sempre ottime partite...cmq ottimo pareggio...ora cerchiamo di non fare cavolate contro l'Armenia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Marmotta si starà rosicando i bulbi oculari vedendo Bender.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> strano Gigi soprattutto in Nazionale fa sempre ottime partite...cmq ottimo pareggio...ora cerchiamo di non fare cavolate contro l'Armenia


Contro i System of a down dovremmo farcela dai...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Ottobre 2013)

Questa partita sarebbe potuta finire 2-0, 0-2, 5-0 o 76-78. Non sarebbe cambiato niente.
La Rai continua sempre a parlare solamente di Balotelli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda è: che senso aveva mettere Buffon titolare oggi?



deve battere tutti i record di presenze in nazionale in partite ufficiali, è lui che comanda li insieme ad altri 2-3 elementi, se decide che vuole giocare gioca, questa è la nazionale di prandelli, secondo me è sbagliatissimo questo, continuando cosi non avremo mai margini di crescita


----------



## runner (12 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon e Chiellini gestiscono la nazionale.....tristezza!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve battere tutti i record di presenze in nazionale in partite ufficiali, è lui che comanda li insieme ad altri 2-3 elementi, se decide che vuole giocare gioca, questa è la nazionale di prandelli, secondo me è sbagliatissimo questo, continuando cosi non avremo mai margini di crescita


E' chiaro che Buffon è uno che comanda lì, però in una partita che non contava nulla, tanto valeva mettere una riserva.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque partitone dei 2 centrali. Grandissimi Ranocchio e Topppppplayerrrrr Chiellini.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Vendicato il biscotto



Esatto, dopo il biscottone scandinavo un bel cetriolone italiano per la Danimarca


----------

